Ask HN: Is there a recommended SSD-only Windows laptop on the market? - vanderreeah
======
detaro
please search a bit, the topic of laptops has been discussed tons in the past
few weeks and nowadays nearly everything is SSD-only, and that is only a minor
point in the list.

~~~
vanderreeah
Thanks, but you seem not to have read the title, or my search results are
different from yours. Specifically Windows laptops do not feature highly in
recent search results. It's also untrue that the majority of Windows laptops
are SSD-only. Perhaps this is the wrong forum for my question, but I'd rather
you say that than wrongly imply that the question is redundant.

~~~
detaro
Okay, the kind of laptop people discuss here regularly is normally SSD only,
and basically everything on the market outside the absolutely basic models is
available in such configurations. These links are just a few from the past
weeks. The threads about the Macbooks are full of recommendations for
alternatives as well. Being SSD-only really is a trivial criteria and without
knowing more about what you want it's impossible to make any meaningful
recommendation except "figure out what you want and then order one of that
with an SSD", it's highly unlikely you won't be able to do that.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13214754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13214754)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12985645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12985645)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13286150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13286150)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13219276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13219276)

~~~
vanderreeah
Thanks for the helpful reply to my rather pissy comment.

